# Avenue 5



## REBerg (Dec 21, 2019)

Space comedy premieres Jan. 19 on HBO​








						HBO: Home to Groundbreaking Series, Movies, Comedies & Documentaries
					

The official site for HBO, discover full episodes of original series, movies, schedule information, exclusive video content, episode guides and more.




					www.hbo.com


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 23, 2019)

Armando Iannucci? Space comedy? Count. Me. In.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 23, 2019)

Me too. i loved Veep.


----------



## Wyrmlord (Dec 23, 2019)

It'd really be something if JLD was in this so it could be "Veep in space." I'd certainly watch it.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 3, 2020)

I've seen a few space funerals over the years, but none quite like those I'm seeing on this show.


Spoiler: I'll be with you, always



When something is jettisoned in deep space, it doesn't necessarily float away for eternity. At this point in the series, the Avenue 5 is traveling with four orbiting coffins and a large sewage ring.
What happens when lasers are used to make the poop ring a little more aesthetically acceptable? Passengers start to see a famous face looking back at them.





​


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

This is a great show, has some real potential. Let's hope it gets renewed. Almost like Red Dwarf but attemping, sort of, to be serious. Well, not really. Great stuff. And now, it's time for  - excuse me - the ring of sh*t to pass in front of my window again. Oh! Here come the dismembered bodies!


----------

